# Echo Saturday 1-17



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I fished about 1 mile South of the ramp.
The ice was 9" thick everywhere and the shore line held up both coming and going.

I fished in 33, 26' and 21' of water with dink Perch caught at all depths.

The Trout were suspended at about 20' to 25' and all Perch were hugging the bottom.

I will be fishing by the ramp next Saturday.
The water is deeper there and the bigger Perch may be hanging out over there.

I used Rat Finkies, Gizzy Bugs, Ice Cutt'rs and jigging spoons with all working about the same.
All were tipped with wax worm or Perch meat.

.45 and his son fished with me today.
Thanks for the good company and the surprise
They had one of the cordless drill adapters for his auger.
It cut the ice great, as long as the battery held up.

.45 brought me out some of the BEST hot chocolate that I have ever tasted!!!  
He even had hot coffee for K2muskie but he missed her again.  

It was a nice day on the ice but I never found Perch over 7".
I hope that we will find them next Saturday,
Grandpa D.


----------



## stevefan (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice report Grandpa, Your sure making me want some fat perch for dinner. I'll keep next Saturday in mind


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Any keepers for perch chowder??


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fish1on said:


> Any keepers for perch chowder??


Nothing for the pot today.
I kept a few for bait that were brought up from deep water, all others went back down the hole.

Fish1on, are you going to go to Mantua with us on Monday?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Did I hear Mantua monday? :mrgreen:


 Yes you did.
I'm still looking for a pot full of 8" Perch from somewhere.

I will even settle for Bluegill for now.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It was good to hook-up with you to-day Grandpa D !! 

It's a re-learning program for me, this iceholer stuff. Seems every time I've been out this year I realize more and more of the equipment I need. It may be better if I just followed you around for awhile !!

Your welcome for that_ homemade_ special blend of hot chocolate, I was sure you had enough to spell out, in the ice, the letter's G-R-A-N-D-P-A--D

Not too sure about next weekend though, a special friend and wife of mine is having a birthday and we may end up somewhere else.....

Thanks Grandpa D...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Drove by on the freeway about 2:30.............. looked cold out there..................kept driving. :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Drove by on the freeway about 2:30.............. looked cold out there..................kept driving. :wink:


I'm not sure, but isn't a drive by illegal?
If not, it should be! -/|\-


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> It was good to hook-up with you to-day Grandpa D !!
> 
> It's a re-learning program for me, this iceholer stuff. Seems every time I've been out this year I realize more and more of the equipment I need. It may be better if I just followed you around for awhile !!
> 
> ...


You left me plenty of the good stuff but my printer is on the blink.  
I'll trade you some more ice time for some toon time this summer.
How's that sound?


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Good to see how Echo is responding to the ice. Thanks Grandpa Dizzle. Speaking of the get together the 24th, 1st of all can I invite myself and second, about what time are peeps planning on arriving?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> Good to see how Echo is responding to the ice. Thanks Grandpa Dizzle. Speaking of the get together the 24th, 1st of all can I invite myself and second, about what time are peeps planning on arriving?


This is open to all Forum Members, family and friends.
I hope that you can make it.
If you want to get in on the best fishing, be on the ice at or before daylight.

We will meet by the ramp at noon for a pot luck lunch,

For anyone that would like some basic tips on ice fishing, I will be one the ice close to the boat ramp all morning.

For those of you that have 2 way radios, monitor channel 7-0 to see how the fishing is doing.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Sweet I will see what I can do, thanks Grandpa D!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Did you say her?  I didn't know K2 was of the female persuasion... I feel like a dummy... -)O(-


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Did you say her?  I didn't know K2 was of the female persuasion... I feel like a dummy... -)O(-


Thats okay USMARINE sure hope it doesn't change anything...

Yep we were also at Echo fished a variety of depths and only thing making a visit top side were again dink perch. A guy with a camera indicated the water was very cloudy with a lot of insects...maybe that's the reason the large Perch bite is slow...but who knows for sure. Only saw one group ice a couple of nice trout and as we called it a day a couple of guys came up to us and they managed a couple of rainbows and a brown.

Chatted with Grandpa D via the two-way but my reception was very poor...guess the 8 year old radios need to get an upgrade. Yes they had new batteries...just in case you wondering.

Checked the logs from last year when we fished Echo and it was during Feb that the bite was on for Perch...again who knows if that will hold true for this year...but sit'n on the ice is way better than sit'n at home watch'n the stupid box or shopping as far as we're concerned.

****, ****, ****, dammmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn I missed .45 and COFFEE again    

So we're hit'n the hard deck again today but not sure where were headed. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

K2 you might want to consider East Canyon today....was up there yesterday and we iced a lot of smaller trout. They were suspended in 40 ft. of water, 10 cranks up. Use very small finkies and tip it with about a half of a mealy. Bites were soft, but the weather was wonderful. Good luck where ever you go.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> fish1on said:
> 
> 
> > Any keepers for perch chowder??
> ...


Coming back today and plan to fish with ya on Monday. I was going to call Clayton today to figure out the details. If I am back early enough I may swing by the pond to see if any of you are around.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Nahhh it don't change anything other than I'll have to start saying yer an alright gal instead of guy.... No biggie I just feel like an ass cuz I think I've said guy a few times...  I think I'm going to be up for the party so maybe I'll be able to put faces to screen names and such.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I have never fished Echo although I hope to fish it real soon. It sounds liek this Saturday will be the gathering. If I don't head south I will come up to join the group. 

Herb


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Hope to see you at Echo, Herb.
I don't know how great the Perch fishing will be but the Trout in there are worth the trip.

If you are targeting Perch, fish in deep water and on the very bottom.
If you want Trout, fish in shallower water and fish your jigs suspended at about 15'.

Fish finders help a lot but you can tell how deep the water is, by simply dropping your jig to the bottom and then mark the line at the hole and pull the line back up by hand.
Lay the line out on the ice and step off how much line you have out.
This will tell you how deep it is to the bottom.
[Rule of thumb is 3' per large step]

If you want to fish suspended at say 15', just loosen your drag and pull off 15' of line, 3' at a time. Drop the line through the hole as you pull it off.

See ya on the ice,
Grandpa D.


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey sorry to post this, but I can't find any info on what kind of gathering there will be. I would like to show my bro in-law a good time for his b-day and he wants to go ice fishing. I could be interested in meeting all there. Where is Echo, how to get there, etc... any information would be appreciated. I was going to try Strawberry, but if Echo is closer... Let me know please and I just might show up. What time to get there? Before 7:00? I like to be on the ice before sun up, but some people that go with me like to sleep in. No time to sleep when there are fish to catch. Thanks. Ice rules.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We are holding an Ice Party for members of the UWF Forum, Family and Friends.
Read through some of the posts about it on the General Fishing Forum.

Echo Reservoir is up Weber Canyon near Coalville.
There is a private resort boat ramp on the East side of the reservoir and we will be parking on the side of the road and walking down to the ice through the resort and down the ramp.
Others will park in different places and just meet us at the ramp at noon for a pot luck lunch.

You can park on the side of the road where ever you see a pull off. 
Some folks fish by the Dam and others fish to the North of the boat ramp.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks for the report! I was hoping to hook into some trout up there... did you have any success with that?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Trigger said:


> thanks for the report! I was hoping to hook into some trout up there... did you have any success with that?


I was after Perch so most of the time, my jigs were bouncing off the bottom.
I did reel up to some Trout a few of times and iced a few.
The Trout were 14" to 16" and fat.
They took a Rat Finkie and a Gizzy Bug. Both were tiped with wax worm.

The Trout were suspended at about 15'.


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D et al...

...well as I see it, with the folks who will be a 'go' for this Saturday 24 Jan at Echo...we're bound to find them lil bait stealing Perch with some 'Slimers' and/or a big Channel Cat thrown in for good measure just because... 

...so all you folks that are a 'go' make sure you bring the ole camera and post up all the photos...I'll do up a UWN 'Grandpa D Echo' get together 'video' within a week or two (provided my ole puter doesn't crash)...so post up them thar pictures for the video...oh and make sure to change the batteries on the camera as I'm sure you'll be tak'n lots of pics...

Just in case...here's the video put together last year with donated photos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b3Iro2p ... annel_page

:wink: :wink:

... :mrgreen: :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

I would love to catch some of those perch.


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

I love big perch.


----------

